# Usage and precautions of HGH?



## bigdguy (Mar 6, 2022)

Hey guys there is a lot of information online that is hard to gather and wanted to hear from people with personal experience.
Would it be worth it to use HGH before 30s? And what would be the benefits that are outstanding?  
What is the longest you can use it and what can be some potential side effects of overuse? 
Last but also important, I know steroids can fuck up your hormones by suppressing natural test production and maybe never recover. So would something like this happen with HGH?
Thank you in advance


----------



## Btcowboy (Mar 6, 2022)

Would it be worth it to use HGH before 30s? Maybe yes maybe no what are your goals 

what would be the benefits that are outstanding? Again what are you goals

What is the longest you can use it and what can be some potential side effects of overuse? Forever if you can afford it and lots of potential sides usually dose dependent

I know steroids can fuck up your hormones by suppressing natural test production and maybe never recover. So would something like this happen with HGH? From what I understand yes


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 6, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Would it be worth it to use HGH before 30s? Maybe yes maybe no what are your goals
> 
> what would be the benefits that are outstanding? Again what are you goals
> 
> ...


i did it in my late 20;s (27-30) and again in my late 30s (36-40) on and off.  Was already aware of sides so my cycles were pre/peak introductions throughout the cycle.  I did it longer 20 or more years ago at greater dosages and saw the difference but also aware of the consequence so I took early cues of tendonitis (tennis elbow) as to not over do it.


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 6, 2022)

I used it at 21yo for 11mos at up to 3.33iu to heal a strained pec tendon, luckily no tear. And while I never pushed to rep over 500 again, I was able to push some triples at 475 at 235lbs.


----------



## bigdguy (Mar 6, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Maybe yes maybe no what are your goals


Get to the best athletic performance possible. My sport is more power and endurance so is not really trying to get huge. I was thinking this might help for just train hard and short recovery times? 


Btcowboy said:


> So would something like this happen with HGH? From what I understand yes


So I can fuck up my natural production of HGH forever?


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 6, 2022)

bigdguy said:


> Get to the best athletic performance possible. My sport is more power and endurance so is not really trying to get huge. I was thinking this might help for just train hard and short recovery times?
> 
> So I can fuck up my natural production of HGH forever?


I thought natural HGH production was used up during the teens, when the bones and tendons grow.  That is what I felt the most benefit from was bone density and tendon/ligament strength.  by the time you are in your 20's you won't grow taller, but ligaments and tendons grow stronger, then coupled with AAS, you got a good stack.  just keep it in check


----------



## Send0 (Mar 6, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I thought natural HGH production was used up during the teens, when the bones and tendons grow.  That is what I felt the most benefit from was bone density and tendon/ligament strength.  by the time you are in your 20's you won't grow taller, but ligaments and tendons grow stronger, then coupled with AAS, you got a good stack.  just keep it in check


The body keeps producing GH until you die, just at lower amounts as we age.

Height has to due growth plates fusing closed. Once that happens, GH is still produced but the person is unable to grow taller because of the fused plates.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 6, 2022)

The one side that nobody usually speaks of is that hgh causes a marked transition from carbohydrate to fat metabolism in most users. Which is why a lots of people stay on it to keep a lean physique. 

The downside of this is long term metabolic change is high blood sugar, over production of insulin and, ultimately, it can lead to diabetes. 

To be safe for long term use, the user would probably need to change their diet to offset this potentiality.


----------



## Achillesking (Mar 6, 2022)

Joliver said:


> The one side that nobody usually speaks of is that hgh causes a marked transition from carbohydrate to fat metabolism in most users. Which is why a lots of people stay on it to keep a lean physique.
> 
> The downside of this is long term metabolic change is high blood sugar, over production of insulin and, ultimately, it can lead to diabetes.
> 
> To be safe for long term use, the user would probably need to change their diet to offset this potentiality.


Anytime I run hgh I go no carb


----------



## Joliver (Mar 6, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Anytime I run hgh I go no carb



Berry smart of you to do that. <----clever, right???


----------



## Achillesking (Mar 6, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Berry smart of you to do that. <----clever, right???


🤯🤯


----------



## CJ (Mar 6, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Berry smart of you to do that. <----clever, right???


🤢🤮


----------



## Send0 (Mar 6, 2022)

Joliver said:


> The one side that nobody usually speaks of is that hgh causes a marked transition from carbohydrate to fat metabolism in most users. Which is why a lots of people stay on it to keep a lean physique.
> 
> The downside of this is long term metabolic change is high blood sugar, over production of insulin and, ultimately, it can lead to diabetes.
> 
> To be safe for long term use, the user would probably need to change their diet to offset this potentiality.


High blood sugar also depends on the dosage.. which I imagine is different for everyone.

I used GH last year, multiple shots per day, for 8 months. I personally saw no change in blood sugar until after I went to 8iu and higher, taken 4-5 times per day, 7 days per week.

My blood sugar went back to normal, actually slightly better than before I started GH, approximately 2.5 weeks after my last shot of GH.

I think many people, not all people, could probably take 2-4iu almost indefinitely without changes to their blood glucose. However that's just speculation based on what I saw during my 8 month use last year.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 7, 2022)

Send0 said:


> High blood sugar also depends on the dosage.. which I imagine is different for everyone.
> 
> I used GH last year, multiple shots per day, for 8 months. I personally saw no change in blood sugar until after I went to 8iu and higher, taken 4-5 times per day, 7 days per week.
> 
> ...



I'm sure it's dose dependent. But potential diabetes is a high stakes endgame. So I always chime in with this little known fact. Makes me seem real smart and stuff....which is, as we all know, the most important thing on the internet.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 7, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I'm sure it's dose dependent. But potential diabetes is a high stakes endgame. So I always chime in with this little known fact. Makes me seem real smart and stuff....which is, as we all know, the most important thing on the internet.


You're right, it's definitely worth mentioning and shouldn't be understated.

Also stop being a humble MF'er. You know exactly how smart you are, you jerk 🤣


----------



## Joliver (Mar 7, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You're right, it's definitely worth mentioning and shouldn't be understated.
> 
> Also stop being a humble MF'er. You know exactly how smart you are, you jerk 🤣



That's why we're best friends. Because we're geniuseseses. Unlike @CJ who gets free rides on the city bus and front row parking everywhere.


----------



## bigdguy (Mar 7, 2022)

Joliver said:


> To be safe for long term use, the user would probably need to change their diet to offset this potentiality.


Change diet how? Higher fat intake?


----------



## Send0 (Mar 7, 2022)

I should also mention that GH is not mass builder. If you are interested in it because you think you will blow up in size, then you're in for a very expensive disappointment.

IMO 2-4iu is good to optimize recovery, and let you push yourself harder in the gym. I will never go higher than that again, now that I see that going higher didn't blow me up.. and that it only gave me sides that impacted my training.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 7, 2022)

bigdguy said:


> Change diet how? Higher fat intake?



I'd cut the carbs back and sugar completely out. But...sugar is trash anyway.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 7, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I should also mention that GH is not mass builder. If you are interested in it because you think you will blow up in size, then you're in for a very expensive disappointment.
> 
> IMO 2-4iu is good to optimize recovery, and let you push yourself harder in the gym. I will never go above higher than that, now that I see that going higher didn't blow me up.. and that it only gave me sides that impacted my training.


that's been my experience with it as well.  the misconception is that many think it puts size.  IT's side benefit the ability to go hard and put on size by either eating or AAS assistance.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 7, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> that's been my experience with it as well.  the misconception is that many think it puts size.  IT's side benefit the ability to go hard and put on size by either eating or AAS assistance.


Exactly, GH is kind of moot unless combined with AAS in my opinion.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 7, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Exactly, GH is kind of moot unless combined with AAS in my opinion.


some people want to do it for better skin and hair,  but not in high dose


----------



## bigdguy (Mar 7, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I should also mention that GH is not mass builder. If you are interested in it because you think you will blow up in size, then you're in for a very expensive disappointment.


That’s why I said this: 


bigdguy said:


> Get to the best athletic performance possible. My sport is more power and endurance so is not really trying to get huge.


At this point I’m staring to think that testosterone would be better and cheaper tho lol


----------



## Send0 (Mar 7, 2022)

bigdguy said:


> That’s why I said this:
> 
> At this point I’m staring to think that testosterone would be better and cheaper tho lol


Testosterone is definitely cheaper, and will directly contribute to the goals you stated.


----------



## Btcowboy (Mar 7, 2022)

bigdguy said:


> this point I’m staring to think that testosterone would be better and cheaper tho lol


Winner Winner Chicken Dinner


----------



## Stickler (Aug 9, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I'd cut the carbs back and sugar completely out. But...sugar is trash anyway.


To a certain number of grams or to a certain % of your total cal intake?


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 9, 2022)

Stickler said:


> To a certain number of grams or to a certain % of your total cal intake?


typical dose, based on vial size, is anywhere from 2-4 IU's daily.  I took serostim tabs in a vial but use bacteriostatic water to suspend up to 4 days in each 1cc tab vial.  I was taking 0.5 CC every 4 days to avoid the joint/carpal tunnel.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 9, 2022)

For me, the number was under 150gs of carbs (w/ almost no sugar). Some people may get away with more or less, but the idea is that you don't want uncontrolled blood sugar.

It'd be wise to test it and/or to add a glucose disposal agent.

There may be a "rule of thumb" out there, but it'd be best to test enough to know for sure.

This is my opinion based on my experience. So...for what it's worth.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 9, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> typical dose, based on vial size, is anywhere from 2-4 IU's daily.  I took serostim tabs in a vial but use bacteriostatic water to suspend up to 4 days in each 1cc tab vial.  I was taking 0.5 CC every 4 days to avoid the joint/carpal tunnel.


I get that, but this was more for carb dropping and diet changes.  I used to take it ED.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 9, 2022)

Joliver said:


> For me, the number was under 150gs of carbs (w/ almost no sugar). Some people may get away with more or less, but the idea is that you don't want uncontrolled blood sugar.
> 
> It'd be wise to test it and/or to add a glucose disposal agent.
> 
> ...


Well your opinion and your experience is more than I got working for me.  I wasted 3 126iu Serostim Kits when I was younger and they ran over $475 each back then.  I was pissed.

Regardless though, my diet is at 220g carbs/day currently.  Oatmeal/Asparagus & Strawberries/1.33 cup White Rice/green beans/1.5c white rice/gatorade 20oz w/ iso 100 protien  (those are my carbs each "/" is for the next meal).

I usually go to the gym after the "asparagus & strawberry meal" and devour my "1.33 cup of white rice meal" directly after work out.  Like at the counter, in the gym.

Those obviously don't list any of my proteins in my diet.  My macros look like 220p/220c/46f total 2156 calories.  Since I've started I've lost on average .5lb per day, but more or less I think I've started to level out at 198 due to muscle growth just from working out and eating properly.

2 fold question:  1) Would you lower your carbs if I was on a small blast (sust 500/eq 300)?  2) Would you say 2, 4, or 5/6 iu's per day & where would you place those shots?

@Joliver @Send0 @Achillesking @silentlemon1011 @Btcowboy @Human_Backhoe <-- I think about covers the bulk of the people I keep leaving comments of extensive GH usage.  LOL.


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 9, 2022)

Our macroes are virtually identical, and you are way bigger than I am.  I've seen others with similar spreads and also a lot more muscle mass.  I'm thinking I need to drop my daily calories back more to accelerate remaining fat loss.  I've just been reluctant because I seem to be in a zone where body composition is still changing (losing fat and gaining *some* muscle).  Just impatient.  But I don't know how I'm not gaining weight/fat eating as much as you guys do.  I'm in deficit at 2200 a day... just a mild one. How big is your deficit?


----------



## Stickler (Aug 9, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Our macroes are virtually identical, and you are way bigger than I am.  I've seen others with similar spreads and also a lot more muscle mass.  I'm thinking I need to drop my daily calories back more to accelerate remaining fat loss.  I've just been reluctant because I seem to be in a zone where body composition is still changing (losing fat and gaining *some* muscle).  Just impatient.  But I don't know how I'm not gaining weight/fat eating as much as you guys do.  I'm in deficit at 2200 a day... just a mild one. How big is your deficit?


Apparently Less than 2318 cals/day will put me in a deficit.  That was 7-25-22 @ 205lbs & @26.6% BF.  I've definitely gotten leaner since then and my diet macros were changed TO the ones I listed above.  (also, i missed a whole week of cardio so that's probably why I haven't had much scale movement in the past 8 days or so).  I'm trying not to be impatient too, but I am.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 9, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Apparently Less than 2318 cals/day will put me in a deficit.  That was 7-25-22 @ 205lbs & @26.6% BF.  I've definitely gotten leaner since then and my diet macros were changed TO the ones I listed above.  (also, i missed a whole week of cardio so that's probably why I haven't had much scale movement in the past 8 days or so).  I'm trying not to be impatient too, but I am.


Stop looking at the scale. How’s your performance and body composition


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Stop looking at the scale. How’s your performance and body composition


Read his log. You’ll eviscerate him for talking about HGH. As soon as I saw him bumping these threads I thought about @Valdosta


----------



## Stickler (Aug 9, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Stop looking at the scale. How’s your performance and body composition


It's actually all continuing to improve.  Slow and steady.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 9, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Read his log. You’ll eviscerate him for talking about HGH. As soon as I saw him bumping these threads I thought about @Valdosta


Damn, really?! .. meaning the comparison.  I'd prefer not to get eviscerated


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 9, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Damn, really?!


Need to learn to walk before you run.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 9, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Need to learn to walk before you run.


True, I also get way ahead of myself most times. Definitely a flaw that needs to be kept in check.


----------

